# I've Seen Fire



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

It is dry around here. It hasn't rained but a few drops since last fall. I'm thinking this will be a desert soon. We had a wind chill in the low sixties here today.

Fires are everywhere. Mostly, smokers throwing their butts out the window, fires up the shoulder of the road, then these incredibly strong winds we've been having blow the fire across the countryside at about 50mph. Some of the fires, though, were started by homeowners when the wind was in the right direction, (i.e. the other way). I can almost understand that in a way, but people have been burnt out of their homes around here from both causes, and the fires put the firefighters at risk. But I send props out to the wildfire fighters, and the small local firefighters and volunteers that are called to fight these nasty things. I've seen them in action around here. They are way underpaid and undervalued, too.

We've got about 1000 unpopulated acres north of us that is a tinderbox, belongs to the Corp of Engineers. Mostly meadow, but trees at the fence line. Corps told the city FD that under no circumstances can the city trucks come onto the Fed Land. So, if we get a strong north wind and somebody on the highway flips a butt, I'm out a house and a camper.

I'm not going to, but what do you think, would you back burn a swath in advance, basically defying the burn ban? You'd risk fines and possible jail time, and damages, if any, in exchange for all you' might lose *if* the fire came your way.

It is a tough call.

Pray for rain. Or snow would work, too.

Keep up the good work all you fire-people!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

shake1969 said:


> I'm not going to, but what do you think, would you back burn a swath in advance, basically defying the burn ban? You'd risk fines and possible jail time, and damages, if any, in exchange for all you' might lose *if* the fire came your way.
> 
> It is a tough call.


Shake,

If conditions are as bad as you say - and I believe you they are - I would sure think about doing something! But not a back burn. That is a disaster waiting to happen!









If you have the open land, you might consider clearing a swath with a dozer. Same effect, but no - OK, minimal - fire risk.

I sure wish I could figure out a way to send you our rain! We have had more than our share, and would gladly trade you for awhile.









Hang in!
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would go along with Doug
DO NOT BACK BURN!!!!!!!
Good idea Doug about a dozer
But if not how about a nice size tiller like you would use on a Garden tractor
Or how about a farm tractor with a disk harrow or a plow on it
Hope you get some rain soon but not a over whelming amount though
to munch could be bad too
Hang in there

Don


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

About 55,000 acres, 11 homes and 3 busineses burned in lea county. Hot dry and windy(up to 60 mph). The fire's got so close to one of our pipelines that moves about 2,400 barrels of crude oil per hour it melted the rubber between the line and the supports. We are very Thankful.







Rain Rain Rain May God bless the ones that protect us.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

shake1969 said:


> Fires are everywhere. Mostly, smokers throwing their butts out the window, fires up the shoulder of the road, then these incredibly strong winds we've been having blow the fire across the countryside at about 50mph. [snapback]73696[/snapback]​


Dang smokers! First, they try to kill us indoors...now this!









PS...I highly suggest you don't take matters into your own hands and back burn anything.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Dang smokers! First, they try to kill us indoors...now this!









Now Jolly we are not all like that
I don't smoke in my TV
And I only smoke in smoking areas 
and try to stay away from non-smokers while doing it









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

shake,

I'm with you. Dry conditions here in Abilene, too. Firefighters have been real busy around here but, alas, could not save one small town east of here---Cross Plains, Texas. Looks lke a war zone.

We desperately need some moisture. And less wind!

But I agree with the others. No back burn. They get out of hand way too quickly.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

As a volunteer firefighter, I can tell you its very frustrating to be driving down the road and see a cigarette butt come out of a car window up ahead. The news casters down here have been advising people not to do it, but it seems to fall on deaf ears. Some people are just oblivious.

I would recommend contracting a local farmer to disk up the area you are concerned with. With the winds as high as they are a dozer line just wouln't be wide enough to stop a fire and making it wide enough might cost you quite a bit. Another option would be to rent a bobcat and do it yourself. Probably cost about $250 - 300 for 8 runtime hours, and as an added bonus, they're ablast to operate.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

When I drove thru OK and Texas during Christmas holidays I saw so much area along the highways that were burned. The one thing that struck me was the speed that it must have burned. The grass medians and surrounding land was scorched in some places for over a mile, yet the trees and shrubbery was barly scorched. They were not even singed higher than 3 ft from the ground. Instead of worrying about a snow storm while travelling in Dec, I was concerned about a road closure from fires. They do need the rain.

John


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Good Morning! action

No matter how big this trinch is, it won't matter. The fires hop over the tops of the grass and can cross a mile path in a matter of minutes. If it can hop roads....

You might want to speak with your local fire department or the volunteer FF's in the area and see if they have any advice. Maybe water your property daily if possible.

Don't risk the burn ban!!! Just make sure your insurance is paid up.

My husband is a volunteer FF here in Green Country and he has been pretty busy. Some FFs have lost their day jobs by fighting these fires. In fact, he was out all evening last night cuz someone wanted to grill and with these winds, well, it wasn't pretty. Worst of all, I needed him at home with us. With homework and dinner and getting the kids to bed, we were all asleep by the time he got home and then he had to go to work this morning.

He worked so hard this weekend on fires that he came home darker than I've ever seen him. And the sad part is that when they don't show to a fire, they get chewed on by the board. I'm sorry but it's called being a VOLUNTEER! We don't get paid, heck, we get nothing for many many hours of duty and the kicker is, some folks curse you for either being on their property or not showing up quick enough. I don't know what drives them FFs, it must be the love for the "sport". Cuz after 12 years, I've had enough. Ok, thanks I feel better. Sorry, had to vent.

You all have a GREAT day and pray for rain. We need some sleep.

Is it Friday yet?

-Kim


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> I'm not going to, but what do you think, would you back burn a swath in advance, basically defying the burn ban? You'd risk fines and possible jail time, and damages, if any, in exchange for all you' might lose *if* the fire came your way.
> 
> [snapback]73696[/snapback]​


I spoke with my husband and he said to make sure that your property is clear and cut a fire break. And if you see a fire coming and it is within 100 ft of your property, then you can start a backburn and it should burn into the fire. It should help your property and the firefighters as well. But by that time, there should be someone there to help you, but just in case.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I would not do a back burn....I think that keeping the area clear and try to get the the ground worked up so that there is dirt and no fuel for the fire to burn. Will you be able to cut a path big enough to stop the fire....must likely not...but you maybe able to weaken it enough so the fire company can keep it from you house. We don't have the open lands or dry conditions here in Delaware that you have out west but we have large salt marshes that burn every spring, I have seen the fire jump a 8' tall fire engine and go to the other side of a 20' road.

Best of luck and we are keeping all of you in the fire areas in our prayers.

Gary

PS: Just remember that there is NOTHING in your house or on your property worth lossing you life over. If it comes and it can't be controlled....run.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't worry. I won't burn a thing, except maybe some rubber when I see the fire coming.

On the news just now they said there was some dirt burning in SE Oklahoma.

I agree, the fires can jump in 50mph winds to wherever it wants.

Homeowners is paid up, video inventory DVD is in a safe at my dad's. The rest is up to the Lord.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Be careful up there in Sooner Land. We drove through last week and saw so much burned property. It isn't as dry here in SE Texas, but we are also under a statewide burn ban. This has been the warmest and windiest winter I can remember. I hope you get some rain this week.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

HootBob said:


> Dang smokers! First, they try to kill us indoors...now this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to add my 2 cents...It's mandatory.








I'm a FF, and a CPR instructor.








Also, a smokers nightmare...(an ex-smoker!)









I still love ya!


----------



## reecebraduk (7 mo ago)

I am using vertical offset smoker and it is working fine for me.


----------

